# Jellybean and Cupcake



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Up first is Cupcake ...





































This is Jellybean


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh my they both are just Gorgeous. Umm glad I don't live close to you I would adopt those girls in a heat beat. I know they are not up for adoption but if they were I would latch those girls up in a hurry. Keep the pictures coming they are just little dolls.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

They are adorable!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Totally precious pictures... They are just too adorable for words!!!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

My goodness they are beautiful !!!!!! I want 'um.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I love 'em!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They keep growing more beautiful each day. You are lucky to have them with you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww!! what cutie pies!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww what sweeties! They are both so pretty.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Awwwww. They look like they are smiling for the camera. I want them! Very cute names.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

you kept both?! you lucky woman!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yummy! The third photo of Cupcake is excellent. You must be in doggie heaven. How will you ever decide.....


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

They are absolutely gorgeous! They both look as if they are smiling and posing for the camera.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

very nice! You already know how I feel


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Love them!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

who doesnt love cupcakes and jellybeans?!!? precious!!!! cupcake already has cookie's "smile"







love that long happy tongue in their pics, happy pups









ann marie and the "who said cupcakes?!?! i wub cupcakes!" buttercup


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:lol: They are wonderful! How much smaller is Jellybean? She looks quite a bit smaller. I tend to like larger malts, but that Jellybean is soooooooooo darling! They both are!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh they are so adorable!!!!! I just love that little Jellybean's face! They are both beautiful. Good luck with your decision!
Jess


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the third one of Jellybean







Have you decided which puppy you will keep? How do your other furbabies deal with them?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

They are both so beautiful. You are very fortunate to have 2 little beauties like that. Look forward to more pictures and your decision on which one you will keep when you decide.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww,whats not to love!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

You are SOOOO lucky to have those little faces to look at every day!!!














by any chance do you have large pictures of them to put in the "Wallpaper" thread??


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are both so beautiful!!







I'm sooo jealous!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> :lol: They are wonderful! How much smaller is Jellybean? She looks quite a bit smaller. I tend to like larger malts, but that Jellybean is soooooooooo darling! They both are![/B]


They are both around the same size but Jellybean is shorter in back which gives the appearance she is smaller. They are both almost 4 lbs but chubby. I think they are a good size and will be in the 4.5 to 5 lb range at the rate they are growing. They won't be huge Maltese but not tiny







Sparkle was more than half a lb smaller than them at this age.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! I'm in love


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

They're both soooo pretty!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I say keep them both...how can you split them up at this point? After all, who doesn't love Jellybeans and cupcakes?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> I say keep them both...how can you split them up at this point? After all, who doesn't love Jellybeans and cupcakes?[/B]
























That would be my vote!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww









wheres Nibbler?


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

They are too cute!! They look like so much fun!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I keep coming back to see those angel faces. Jellybean is all personality, wow, what an expressive little girl. Cupcake looks soo sweet, 
Those eyes, i love those eyes. And their pigment is perfect.
I am in love!!!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

They have really gorgeous points! =]


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

They are both so beautiful...what sweet little faces they have, and what great pictures you take. Lovely, just lovely


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I can't believe they are getting cuter. I didn't think it was possible!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I can't believe they are getting cuter. I didn't think it was possible![/B]


If they are anything like Sparkle, they will even get prettier. Ok ok.. maybe I am biased. Sparkle was a cute puppy but she grew up soooo elegant and such a gorgeous baby. I think these pups may head the same way. I find that really common with this breeder and her pups .. they look better as they grow older. They really grow into their look and body.



> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent a photo of Nibbler but it must have been to another list. I will send it again but too lazy right now


----------

